# SIP Hubert



## Viperoni (Apr 12, 2010)

His stomach randomly grew huge, which had happened a couple times before, but this time, after fasting, daphnia, 5 doses of Kanaplex, some salt, lots of water changes, it got the best of him and he spent all of his time at the bottom of his tank. Whatever got him took away all of the fight left in him, not even to gobble one last bloodworm (his favourite) or to run away from my hand. I put him in some clove oil so he wouldn't have to suffer anymore.... SIP Hubert.


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

SIP Hubert. Im sorry about your betta. He was beautiful. He looks a lot like my boy Alphonsis. With the bloating, do you think it could have been an internal parasite? Or was he showing any signs of dropsy?


----------



## Viperoni (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks abigailthecrowntail, I'm honestly not sure, his scales were completely flat, around his stomach and elsewhere, the only visible symptom was the bloating. Just like the last couple of times he had this happen, he would still swim around like normal, maybe get a little lethargic, but nothing like what happened this time - the weight of his stomach was so much that had to struggle to get to the surface and stay afloat, and he didn't have any energy to flat his side fins (the ones by his gills).

He wasn't pooping properly at all, it happened very rarely and sometimes it was stringy and regular coloured, sometimes it was stringly and light, and sometimes it was completely normal.


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

That sounds awfully stressful  poor boy.
That stringy poop could have been a sign of internal parasites. The bloating could have been a combination of parasites and constipation. 

I recently had a problem with internal parasites and there was an occasional stringy poop involved.
I remember how miserable Alphonsis was until I managed to cure it. From that second picture you posted, Id say it looked worse than what I dealt with. pretty advanced. 

I'm sure he had a wonderful life when he was around. The pain of losing a betta can be tough and I hope you're doing alright


----------



## Viperoni (Apr 12, 2010)

That's what I was thinking; either parasites or constipation, but the Kanaplex or salt didn't clear it up unfortunately. His bloating was actually worse than that pic, that's from the last time he had bloating last fall or so, I was just trying to find some decent pics of his colours and red beard.

Thanks, my GF and I are doing alright, we do miss his shenanigans but I think he had a good life in a nice, warm tank.


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

Im sure the two of you were wonderful parents to Hubert. Betta care is emotional. I feel the same way about them as many people do their dogs, so a loss is like losing a member of the family.


----------

